
Ask HN: Are you worried about your government's reaction to pandemic? - gitgud
Firstly, I understand the &quot;Coronavirus CVOID-19&quot; situation is a serious matter. It&#x27;s just the way governments are reacting, reminds me of their response to a terrorist attack.<p>Here in Australia we&#x27;re urged to stay at home and are banned from gatherings of more than 100 people. It seems each week there&#x27;s more restrictions on personal freedom&#x27;s like; travel, attending events, what you can buy, even how to greet people...<p>I feel like the laws imposed on civilians during an event like this are extremely hard to revoke after the fact, kind of like how airport security was permanently increased after 9&#x2F;11&#x2F;2001...
======
instakrill
"Emergencies' have always been the pretext on which the safeguards of
individual liberty have been eroded." \- FA Hayek.

I am australian and also very concerned. The powers currently granted to the
QLD Chief Medical Officer sound like they come straight out of North Korea.

